# Temporary Fix for Muddy Driveway?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Wear galoshes,...


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I just dumped and spread about ten tons of 57 limestone on mine yesterday.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## QuickHomeBuyers (Mar 19, 2014)

Add more gravel. If it's deep enough add bigger size gravel first then add the smaller size on top. This should give you some room for the water to drain.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Just finished spreading everything. This is actually a second drive that goes to my shop.
No more mud.
Mike Hawkins


----------

